# Ne1 got an Oscar Fish



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey

Got an oscar fish on the weekend and was just wanting to know some info on them if anyone else has one....

Like how big do they get?.....And what do they like to eat etc?....

Any info would be gr8....

Cheerz


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

my cousins kept an oscar and they just fed it pellets but i don't what was in them!!They get pretty big


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Hey
> 
> Got an oscar fish on the weekend and was just wanting to know some info on them if anyone else has one....
> 
> ...


 
They get to about 30cm, from my experience. They'll eat Cichlid pellets, feeder fish, small shrimp and yabbies, bloodworms and goldfish (small enough to fit in there mouth.


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

30cm?...Thats pretty cool!.....


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> 30cm?...Thats pretty cool!.....


 

Yep, well to be correct. 30.48 cm.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

lol trouser


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

ha ha.....Can ya put 2 oscars together??....Cus they are an agressive fish!...


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> lol trouser



REG - How are your other lil frogs going?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

they are goin' great Teldac!!!They all had a feed then and they must be pretty full!!!!


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats good....They must be over there lil freight trip then id say!


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

So no one else has Oscars?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

talk 2 lewy maybe!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> ha ha.....Can ya put 2 oscars together??....Cus they are an agressive fish!...



Yes you can. I had one, then I put another with it, and it was really territorial, then they both died due to fighting. Then I got them at the same time, and they were as good as gold.
So yeah, get them at the same age/size and purchase them together in the future.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 4, 2008)

You can put to together but it can take a long time to find two compatible fish. Easier to just stick with one. They aren't a very social fish so being alone doesn't seem to faze them. We tried introducing another Oscar to our fella but he loves being king of his castle. He got very stressed with the other fish around, didn't eat well and they never stopped fighting. We eventually gave the other one back and our fella settled down again in no time.

Keep in mind also that each fully grown Oscar will need 300L water. That's one big tank. Get more Oscars and you will need to double that for each Oscar

We also only feed frozen and live food as they love it i think that pellets are an insult to such a nice fish

Lewy


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok thanks Lewy

Wot about breeding them tho?


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Yes you can. I had one, then I put another with it, and it was really territorial, then they both died due to fighting. Then I got them at the same time, and they were as good as gold.
> So yeah, get them at the same age/size and purchase them together in the future.



Man they sound like angry fish!!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Ok thanks Lewy
> 
> Wot about breeding them tho?


 

Sorry never have breed them so don't no but u can Google breeding Oscars and u will fined heeps on this


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Ok thanks Lewy
> 
> Wot about breeding them tho?


 

I bred Oscars, didn't mean to though. All I did is let the mother do the jjob, seperater the male. I put the babies in a babie container thing.


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok thanks for all u guyz help....


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 4, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Ok thanks for all u guyz help....


 
Glad to help.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 4, 2008)

No prob 

The problem that we get with Oscars is that pet stores will sell Oscars by the dozen and not tell u what size tanks they need. I have seen so menny people that keep Oscars in tiny tanks no where near the size that is adequate 

Oscars are very smart they will sulk when u change something in there tank (for up to 2 or so weeks) 

They no who is Thar owner and who is a stranger 

Our Oscar is in a 330L tank and i feel that that is a bit small for him even thou it is well above the so called correct size tank 

Temps should be around 27deg all year round don't for get that they are a cichlid and come from Africa 

We also feed him flies, crickets, meal worms, worms, yabbies, feeder fish, snails, etc

This is a pic of our feller eating a yabby


----------



## kakariki (Aug 4, 2008)

We have 2 Oscars. 1 is a black & red and the other is albino. They don't like to share their tank with other oscars but my albino is sharing with a blue acara and another type of acara. He seems ok with them. The black attacks any other fish on sight though and if it can fit in his mouth, he will eat it. We feed our frozen cichlid block, bloodworms & feeder fish. As Lewy said, they will sulk if you do anything to their home and just be aware, they do bite! I speak from experience, lol.
pic #1...Fluffy pic #2...Ollie


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there,

They are great fish, I have a red & black tiger, he is about 30cm long, I feed him on oscar pellets and vary his diet with small yabbies and feeder fish every now and then.

You're right about biting Kakariki, mine has drawn blood


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2008)

Lewy said:


> This is a pic of our feller eating a yabby



No doubt you have killed the yabby first to avoid risking a 1 year jail sentance for animal animal cruelty  :lol:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 4, 2008)

sure did 

1 year jail LOL yer right


----------



## chickenman (Aug 4, 2008)

my dad keeps oscars (I don’t like them personally... they kill every thing else... unless you find something that learns to hide good) he has 3 atm they are only about 5cm long i suppose, he’s had bigger ones though, and they do grow freaking huge. they all live together, he started with one, got a slightly smaller one, they fought for a week or two and then they ended up around the same size and then be came friends, then he got another one and the 2nd one was like “yep a new fish cool”, the first one was like “omg a new fish Rawr!!!!”, and so they decided to take half a tank each and the 2nd one swam in-between each half, but yeah if one fish crossed the line to the other side they would fight till one gave up and went back to the other side (which made for some entertainment when my brother discovered they follow laser pointers XD). But I think ones pregnant atm... and they all seem to be getting along to... so something must be happening. We just feed them fish flakes, occasional cockroach or huntsman that walks across the wall and we chuck in, and a cricket if we have any spare. But I guess they are okish, only problem... they grow too big.... they kill every thing. Hope that helps


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank u all so much for your info and pics!....Much appreciated.....

The oscar I have was a friends and he has given it to me as he has no where to keep it at the moment....( cus the tank is huge)

So we had to drain it and move him on the weekend......His back in his tank now and is pretty quiet sometimes just sitting in the corner not moving at all.......He usually chases you around the tank when you walk past.....

I guess he knows his been moved and has new owners according to Lewy's info..... Hope he settles in and gets used to us!.

I cant believe how aggressive they can be....And to draw blood?....They dont have teeth but do they??....I dont plan sticking my hand in there anytime soon...lol


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL no they don't have teeth but do have a very hard gum like thing and yes it can draw blood my missus noes first hand hehehe 


Yer he will settle in in a few weeks time and start to get used to u 

How big/old is he??


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

chickenman said:


> my dad keeps oscars (I don’t like them personally... they kill every thing else... unless you find something that learns to hide good) he has 3 atm they are only about 5cm long i suppose, he’s had bigger ones though, and they do grow freaking huge. they all live together, he started with one, got a slightly smaller one, they fought for a week or two and then they ended up around the same size and then be came friends, then he got another one and the 2nd one was like “yep a new fish cool”, the first one was like “omg a new fish Rawr!!!!”, and so they decided to take half a tank each and the 2nd one swam in-between each half, but yeah if one fish crossed the line to the other side they would fight till one gave up and went back to the other side (which made for some entertainment when my brother discovered they follow laser pointers XD). But I think ones pregnant atm... and they all seem to be getting along to... so something must be happening. We just feed them fish flakes, occasional cockroach or huntsman that walks across the wall and we chuck in, and a cricket if we have any spare. But I guess they are okish, only problem... they grow too big.... they kill every thing. Hope that helps


 


Your tank must be huge like 900L for 3 Oscars They all sound pretty stressed to me 

I wouldn't recommend feeding huntsmen to them though 

Plecos are a good fish to keep with them they get along fine i have 2 in my tank they are now around 30cm


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

cris said:


> No doubt you have killed the yabby first to avoid risking a 1 year jail sentance for animal animal cruelty  :lol:


 

No, animal cruetly laws don't exist for inverts.


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Your tank must be huge like 900L for 3 Oscars They all sound pretty stressed to me
> 
> I wouldn't recommend feeding huntsmen to them though
> 
> Plecos are a good fish to keep with them they get along fine i have 2 in my tank they are now around 30cm


 

Stressed, I love how everyone thinks everything is stressed.

9ftx3ftx3ft is a great size, I would keep a pair more than a trio but there is no reason to say they're living happily especially 1m 2 f or 3 f.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> No, animal cruetly laws don't exist for inverts.


 

Yer didn't thinks so (But was not sure so i didn't say anything) as u can just get them from the pet store sold as feeder yabbies 

Oscar loves them LOL


----------



## cris (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> No, animal cruetly laws don't exist for inverts.



A crayfish is an "animal" by the legal definition in QLD, in most states it does only cover vertebrates as you say.

Oh yeah its an awesome action shot too, when i try to get shots like that the fish is usually not even in the frame 

What is the min temperature oscars can handle safely?


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

26/27


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Stressed, I love how everyone thinks everything is stressed.
> 
> 9ftx3ftx3ft is a great size, I would keep a pair more than a trio but there is no reason to say they're living happily especially 1m 2 f or 3 f.


 

1 Oscar should have at least 80 gallons of water and for each other Oscar u should double it and so on


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, they must be stressed because your such an expert.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

Well may be you should do a little research on the correct tank size for an Oscar 

U ovesetly don't have a clue

I never said i was an expert but i do do my research


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

I am an expert, and frankly i've never followed the 'rules'

If it works for one person i may not work for the next. 

You can't comment on something you know nothing about, if those fish have been living in a 900L tank since they were small then they wont have any issues. If they were placed as adults it's a different matter.

Why don't you go back to keeping your carpet python happy with a live mouse than worrying about fish.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 5, 2008)

They are very responsive pets , watching you when you come into the room , going crazy when you pick up their food container . Love watching them with live prey , lying on the bottom , ' l'm dead , come and have a look ' . They will eat anything but if feeder fish are too big they will bite them in half leaving the dead leftovers to rot .


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

*course*

_


gillsy said:



I am an expert,

Click to expand...

_


gillsy said:


> Off course u are


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, 5 years of managing an aquarium store and breeding countless cichlids means nothing.


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

As I said go back and entertain your coastal carpet with a live mouse. 

it might keep you entertained a little longer, before commenting.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

_


gillsy said:



As I said go back and entertain your coastal carpet with a live mouse.

Click to expand...

_


gillsy said:


> _it might keep you entertained a little longer, before commenting._


 

What is this comentment ment to offend me at least i look after my pets buy keeping them in the correct size enclosures 

U must think i am stupid wow u are a manager at a aquarium store that DOSE make u an expert :lol: bloody hell 

All the pet/aquarium store i have ever been to wouldn't no the first thing about fish all they wont to do is sell sell sell

Any way i have had enough of scobaling :lol: bye


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

And by reading makes you an expert, experience makes experts not reading.

Ok tootle off.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2008)

in the words of BILL "I seen an oscar once"


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh you should know you shouldn't keep pleco's together they stress out.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 5, 2008)

youll need a 4 foot tank MINIMUM !!!!!

surely you should have asked these Q's before you bought it, or did some research.. search google at least.


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 5, 2008)

*waste of space*

As usual another APS thread turns to crud. Seriously though, why would you waste such a huge tank on 1 or 2 oscars when you could have a community like this  (just stirring, relax everyone)


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

I absolutely agree,  Africans rock


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> And by reading makes you an expert, experience makes experts not reading.
> 
> Ok tootle off.


 
Never said i was an expert but u sure think u are




gillsy said:


> Oh you should know you shouldn't keep pleco's together they stress out.


 

What a load of rubbish Just shows how much u don't no


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Because your an expert.


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have wood in the tank


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

feeder gold fish they love it

had a fair few a while back, when they get bigger dont dangle your fingers in they will snap them!

doesnt hurt but scares ya haha


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

here is a care sheet

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=531


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Do you have wood in the tank


 

Yes i do i have a huge bit of drift wood in the tank for the plecos:lol:

Thanks for asking


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

and you 2 lil wingers keep it to pm

stop trying to judge the size of your wangs on what you kno on fish

fish nerds


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

and 'largeheaded' sounds like your compensating for something.


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 5, 2008)

largeheaded1 said:


> fish nerds


 
The correct term is actually fish *dorks, *( abbreviated to 'forks' ) and we are all damn proud of it!


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> and 'largeheaded' sounds like your compensating for something.


 
how?


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

chrisso81 said:


> The correct term is actually fish *dorks, *( abbreviated to 'forks' ) and we are all damn proud of it!


 
and yes i kno alot about fish but i dont spend my time on here arguing with some idiot about who knows more...gotta love virgins


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dude, I think your taking it all a bit too seriously, just like the people in this thread you're complaining about. I was merely having a joke. Anyway, I'm off to bump my orchid thread.......


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

its the internet!

you have to be serious dude!


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

largeheaded1 said:


> and yes i kno alot about fish but i dont spend my time on here arguing with some idiot about who knows more...gotta love virgins


 

me a virgin, i've slept with more people in one weekend than you have in your entire life.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 5, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Temps should be around 27deg all year round don't for get that they are a cichlid and come from Africa


 
Hey lewy , Oscars are actualy from south America , not Africa , Different pH and hardness than most comonly kept African cichlids- might of just been a typo but who knows...


, Cheers.


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

gillsy said:


> me a virgin, i've slept with more people in one weekend than you have in your entire life.


 
haha yes and you would kno that how?

dumbass!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Hey lewy , Oscars are actualy from south America , not Africa , Different pH and hardness than most comonly kept African cichlids- might of just been a typo but who knows...
> 
> 
> , Cheers.


 

LOL bugger yer i stuffed up cheers for the correction


----------



## gillsy (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL keep dreaming.


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 5, 2008)

Lewy said:


> LOL no they don't have teeth but do have a very hard gum like thing and yes it can draw blood my missus noes first hand hehehe
> 
> 
> Yer he will settle in in a few weeks time and start to get used to u
> ...




Man this thread has sure turned to **** and totally off subject overnite.........

Anyways Lewy he/she is already about 15cm not sure how old he is exactly and he is black/gold/orange......

He has started to come alive today, follows us around the room and gets excited when we open the lid....lol....I would **** myself if he grabbed onto me....lol.....

The friend that owns it when he used to open the lid to feed him the fish would jump up out of the water try to grab d food....lol....


----------



## kakariki (Aug 5, 2008)

Whether Oscar have teeth or not, they can and do bite! Ollie, our albino, took a chunk out of my daughters finger. She actually had a little piece missing! It was quite a show & tell. Her class was impressed, lol. 
I have heard that they can be taught to jump through hoops too.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Man this thread has sure turned to **** and totally off subject overnite.........
> 
> Anyways Lewy he/she is already about 15cm not sure how old he is exactly and he is black/gold/orange......
> 
> ...


 

Cool good to hear that hes doing well just watch the jumping for food as they are very strong 

A friend of mine has came home to fined his Oscar has knocked the lid off/open and then died from carpet disease

Some nights i hear my Oscar smacking the top off the glass i go out to see and fined him trying to catch a moth


----------

